# Flo-Cycle scan!



## supper15fiets (Feb 6, 2008)

found for a buck  in an antique web shop.....


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 6, 2008)

AntonyR said:


> Ya might want to put this in the correct category: It's a '36.




??? isn't this the 33-65 classic balloon?

otherwise, thanks for posting the cool ad.


----------



## AntonyR (Feb 6, 2008)

*oy!*

That is a cool ad. I had a short-bus moment there for a sec... Sorry!


----------



## supper15fiets (Feb 7, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> ??? isn't this the 33-65 classic balloon?
> 
> otherwise, thanks for posting the cool ad.




ooops!, yes i see it now, must be drunk yesterday, can i change this ?


----------



## old hotrod (Feb 7, 2008)

supper15fiets said:


> ooops!, yes i see it now, must be drunk yesterday, can i change this ?




To the best of my limited knowledge, you are fine, Anthony just had a "moment" but he is better now...


----------

